# HELP..... What's wrong with his Hind Quarters.



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok i have pictures to show you what i'm talking about.

The first picture is of his left hind quarter. You can see the crease of his muscle of his but. Also the second picture is of the left side to. (Sorry for him being so hairy. He's shedding)Also i see the cut on his left hind quarter.

The third and forth picture are of his right side. BIG deferents huh. Yes. His right side is just a flat smooth hind quarter. 

So something went wrong somewhere and it needs fixing. I'm wondering if theres anything i can do to fix this or will he always be like this? One hind quarter bigger then the other.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I dont think anything is wrong...that line is a muscle. He could have more muscle on the one side. If you notice on the right side his muscle is smaller. Maybe work him more to the right, do more circles to right, to help build up his muscles evenly.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Do you have pics of both sides of him standing. Neck to butt?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

If he's standing square. I would think he just favors one side more than the other so the muscle is more developed on the right. In the 3rd pic it does look like he's probably resting that leg so its relaxed, thus you cant see any muscle definition. Unless you've noticed that hes coming up lame, Nothing to worry about. Like the others said too, just make sure you are working both sides evenly.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

I would suggest taking your horse out of the dryer promptly to avoid wrinkles and creases. Or, hang him out on a clothesline for a crease-free and summer fresh horse!

:lol:
You got some great advice, I couldn't help it!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Too funny geldings!! Hahaha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes i do. i'll get 'em up.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

How old is the horse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Also his top line..... I'm going to go to the feed store to find some top line stuff to get his top line muscular. I seen some kind of supplement called top line when i was watching WPRA last night. Is there anything i can do about that? I've been going up hills and stuff. He is more healthier then when we first got him. Fat and muscle wise.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

He's 6 and 16hhs. I know he looks horrible still but i can only take one step at a time. He is much better then when we first got him. But it's really hard to tell that because he had so much hair when we brought him home.

Also he's a OTTB


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

twogeldings said:


> I would suggest taking your horse out of the dryer promptly to avoid wrinkles and creases. Or, hang him out on a clothesline for a crease-free and summer fresh horse!
> 
> :lol:
> You got some great advice, I couldn't help it!


Well i'll have to remember that next time i take him out an hour after the dryer stops .:lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have to agree with the folks on the line-dry. He won't be so fluffed and wrinkled. 

He's a might thin, which you mentioned already - I think that's why the muscles in his back end are so noticeable. Shed him out, pack some groceries in him and build up some muscles. I really want to see before/after pix becuase he's going to look amazing when you are done!!!


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Farmpony- He has all summer to get fat now since we got our work cut out for us breaking and trainer Thunder our other horse.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I can't wait to see him all fat and shiny at the end of the summer! I didn't see the earliest pix of him when you got him but don't be shocked if it takes a little more than the summer to get to a "perfect" weight. I'm still excited to see. I can't tell from the pic what color he really is....


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

i dont think its anything to worry about just muscle definition as others said however cant wait to see him in sept he will look amazing


----------



## Hijack (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks like you ride him one side more to the other. Your best bet is to forget a supplement, make sure he is on a quality diet and is being ridden properly and evenly. 

Cute horse though.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm getting pictures to put up. It's just taking me longer then I thought.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

I really don't know. Grey is what the owners before us told us. But i heard from some one else he looks blue. (Guessing they ment blue roan.)

Here's some pictures of him when we first got him.

While i'm at it i'll give you a quick story about how i ended up getting him.

Well we were looking for a good barrel racing prospect or one that already knew the barrels. We looked every where then...... We found her! she was a two year old almost three loping the pattern. 15.3hhs. I was so exited i called the person right then and there to find out... she was sold three days ago in an auction. Darn! Well they told us about this fella Hero (my horse) Told us good things about him. It took us all day to get there and back. (We got lost.) it was only a three hour trip. Anyway we saw this big beautiful buckskin horse. (He wasn't for sale and had a blanket and from head to tail on) Then there was the sorrel 7 year old. blanketed. Very nice but my step dads like "Nope not her" Then we see this grey horse standing there tied to a tree getting himself all wrapped up, saddle and exited. The man got the bridle on and jumped on up.He was very exited and was going trotting walking turning galloping. Then i got on him and i couldn't say no. (I was afraid i was going to brake him in half. He was so skinny.) That's how it went. 

He has a very thick coat in this picture. It's really hard to tell to me if he has gained weight in these pictures. but i now he has. He use to have a big gap between his back legs and now its filled up with muscle. Hes front side has gotten a lot muscular to. These are the first three.

the next three pictures are from last summer. 

Then the last two are from this year February-March. i'm not sure on with one it was.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

He's cute. Sometimes he looks like a rose gray to me and then in the summer he almost looks buckskin. Cute though. Good luck with him!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

OK... I am looking at him and guessing he is very one sided to ride. When you lope on the left lead is he much smoother than on the right lead? 

As mentioned... he is in SERIOUS need of GROCERIES. More weight and he will look about 10 times better. May even fill in his currently Ewe neck (but I think he has a low neck set and the ewe is part of his conformation). 

There is a concern I have.. and that is the dip ahead of the top of his croup. Again, this may be lack of groceries or it may show he was injured (which _could_ contribute to the one sided-ness of his buttock). 

The deep groove along the muscle of his buttock is called a "poor line" and is one of several indication of a need for more groceries. 

I bought horses like this one (and thinner) when I was in college (back in the 1970's) for very little.. and would feed them and train them and resell them in a few months looking (and acting) much better.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Elana said:


> OK... I am looking at him and guessing he is very one sided to ride. When you lope on the left lead is he much smoother than on the right lead?
> 
> As mentioned... he is in SERIOUS need of GROCERIES. More weight and he will look about 10 times better. May even fill in his currently Ewe neck (but I think he has a low neck set and the ewe is part of his conformation).
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I thought......he also appears to have a slightly roached back.......he also looks like he has a hunter bump.....it can be caused by an injury or arthritis......due to conformation issues....he looks weak in the back end.

He is too thin......the line in his bum will disappear somewhat once he has more weight on him.

Super Nova


----------



## Jump (Apr 26, 2011)

I agree with the comments about the dip in his back, but I have also seen thin horses look this way and be just fine when they pack on a few pounds.

As for the supplement, skip the "top line" and stick to proper riding and diet, if anything I'd put him on a weight gain supplement for a while to help him get started. (ProForm step 8 for example or feed rice bran or any some oil to his diet)


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

If you elect to add oil to his diet be advised you may have to supplement vitamine A as some oils (corn oil for instance) interfere with the absorption of vitamin A.

I suspect he is just short of feed overall. 

Feed a good quality hay and a higher fat grain and he will come up in weight. Fifty pounds more in weight would not hurt him at all.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Here is an article on Hunter's Bump that will let you know that this is a confusing condition. 
http://www.jwequine.com/pdf/hunters-bump.pdf

That being said, the side bar (in yellow) in the article mentions the following: 
_Poor development of the epaxial_
_muscles in the thoracolumbar region_
_and *asymmetry of the hindquarter musculature*_​
_*were common.*_


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree with the lot of you. LACK of food. Rice bran, and beet pulp. Have his teeth been checked? I can't remember how old he is. Worming? He will fill out and look real nice. Work hard at feed and light work to bump those muscles up. Poor guy. Good luck with him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree that groceries are needed, and a good plan for getting him built up physically. But I also sugest Chiro work. Something could be out, which is common in TB's.

I appologize if that has already been brought up.....I haven't read through all the posts.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

There may not be anthing wrong with him. He needs better nutrition & much more weight before I'd worry about muscling. He also needs a chin strap if you use that bit shown.


----------

